#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Термин "Dependently imputed emptiness"

## Аурум

_Dependently imputed emptiness (of outer phenomena)_
Термин Мипама Ринпоче, означает признание (шраваками и пратьекабуддами) пустотности внешних феноменов.

Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести фразу на удобочитаемый русский.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Зависимо появляющаяся (Проявляющаяся) пустота (внешних феноменов) - Как я полагаю речь идет об открытии пустоты всех феноменов и их взаимосвязь. При этом обсуждается как открыть пустоту другого через осознание пустоты себя. Так как они должны познать пустоту себя, а потом уже через это саму пустоту внешнего, поэтому называют зависимо появляющаяся пустота внешних феноменов.

А вообще когда вы читаете литературу на Английском, строчку или слово переводить отдельно от всего контекста труднее, так как значение может иметь конкретный характер для всего абзаца. Поэтому копировать лучше и рядом стоящие строчки.

----------

Аурум (14.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Зависимо появляющаяся (Проявляющаяся) пустота (внешних феноменов) - Как я полагаю речь идет об открытии пустоты всех феноменов и их взаимосвязь. При этом обсуждается как открыть пустоту другого через осознание пустоты себя. Так как они должны познать пустоту себя, а потом уже через это саму пустоту внешнего, поэтому называют зависимо появляющаяся пустота внешних феноменов.
> 
> А вообще когда вы читаете литературу на Английском, строчку или слово переводить отдельно от всего контекста труднее, так как значение может иметь конкретный характер для всего абзаца. Поэтому копировать лучше и рядом стоящие строчки.


Вот первое появление и объяснение термина.



> Mipham Rinpoche says  that the assertion of the Scholars of Old is contrary to logic and scripture. He posits that shravakas and pratyekabuddhas also realize something called the dependently imputed emptiness of outer phenomena. 
> Let's give  a working definition of dependently imputed emptiness. Because the shravakas and pratyekabuddhas realize emptiness of the self, they must impute (meaning to mentally imply or designate) that outer phenonema are also empty. It is called dependently imputed emptiness because this knowledge or mental designation arises only in dependence on their own realization of the emptiness of self, rather than as  direct realization.

----------


## Нико

> Mipham Rinpoche says that the assertion of the Scholars of Old is contrary to logic and scripture. He posits that shravakas and pratyekabuddhas also realize something called the dependently imputed emptiness of outer phenomena.
> Let's give a working definition of dependently imputed emptiness. Because the shravakas and pratyekabuddhas realize emptiness of the self, they must impute (meaning to mentally imply or designate) that outer phenonema are also empty. It is called dependently imputed emptiness because this knowledge or mental designation arises only in dependence on their own realization of the emptiness of self, rather than as direct realization.


Начнём с с того, что в хинаянских школах типа вайбхашики не признаётся пустота феноменов. Пустота личности признаётся, но на довольно грубом, примитивном уровне, типа отсутствия "постоянной, единой и независимой личности". Т.е. отрицание "атмана". 

В данном случае Мипам Ринпоче говорит о dependently imputed emptiness (of outer phenomena) совершенно не в том ключе, как говорят прасангики о "пустоте пустоты".  Шраваки и пратьекабудды не познают пустоту феноменов напрямую, но делают некое заключение о том, что другие явления, не только "я", тоже должны быть в какой-то мере пусты от независимого, субстанционального  существования -- *в зависимости* от их познания грубой формы пустоты "я". В этом и смысл, имхо, *зависимо обозначенной пустоты* (других явлений).

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2014)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Тогда все верно, тема эта достаточно сложная, тема пробуждения, а точнее этапов пробуждения и следования пути Шравак и Пратьекабудд, которые ведут споры и рассуждения о пустоте себя, пустоте внешнего, номинальной пустоте, т.е. та которая только условно в уме, отсюда появляются разные течения в Буддизме.

Например со строкой - they must impute (meaning to mentally imply or designate) that outer phenonema are also empty. Вот тут начинается спор, почему познав пустоту себя, шраваки только ментально признают пустоту внешнего?! Это может значить что понимание их пустоты Номинально. Но это мысли Мипама, к тому же стоит уточнить что означает direct realization. 

На этих строках я бы не стал концентрировать внимание, достаточно знать что разные подшколы спорят и видят разные пути к реализации и что данный термин может немного менять свое значение. В остальном перевод правильный.

=)

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014), Сергей Ч (14.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

Обусловленно приписанная пустота внешних явлений.



> Mipham Rinpoche says that the assertion of the Scholars of Old is contrary to logic and scripture. He posits that shravakas and pratyekabuddhas also realize something called the dependently imputed emptiness of outer phenomena. 
> Let's give a working definition of dependently imputed emptiness. Because the shravakas and pratyekabuddhas realize emptiness of the self, they must impute (meaning to mentally imply or designate) that outer phenonema are also empty. It is called dependently imputed emptiness because this knowledge or mental designation arises only in dependence on their own realization of the emptiness of self, rather than as direct realization.


Мипам Ринпоче говорит, что это утверждение учёных древности противоречит логике и писанию. Он утверждает, что шраваки и пратьекабудды также осознают нечто, называемое обусловленно приписанная пустота внешних явлений.
Давайте дадим рабочее определение обусловленно приписанной пустоте. Раз шраваки и пратьекабудды осознают пустоту самости, то они должны предполагать (т.е., мысленно подразумевать или приписывать), что внешние явления также являются пустыми. Это называется обусловленно приписанная пустота, так как это знание или мысленное приписывание возникает только в зависимости от их личного осознания пустоты самости и не является непосредственным осознанием этого.

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Может, обусловленная пустота?

----------


## Аурум

Меня интересует не перевод абзацев, я вполне понял смысл. Меня интересует русский удобочитаемый вариант перевода термина.

----------


## Нико

> Может, обусловленная пустота?


Нет, это не для вайбхашиков. У них нет "обусловленной пустоты". Есть лишь "пустота" (феноменов), присваемаемая зависимо и, скорее, всего умозрительно, феноменам, на основе постижения пустоты личности.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Меня интересует не перевод абзацев, я вполне понял смысл. Меня интересует русский удобочитаемый вариант перевода термина.


"Зависимо приписываемая" пустота (внешних явлений)

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Меня интересует не перевод абзацев, я вполне понял смысл. Меня интересует русский удобочитаемый вариант перевода термина.


Понравилось выражение  :Smilie:  Берите из контекста всего материала, отрывок пока не говорит конкретно об этом, прочитав большую часть, вернетесь и напишите сами.

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, это не для вайбхашиков. У них нет "обусловленной пустоты". Есть лишь "пустота" (феноменов), присваемаемая зависимо и, скорее, всего умозрительно, феноменам, на основе постижения пустоты личности.


Под Scholars of Old подразумеваются ньингмапинцы, а не вайбхашики.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Пустота, обусловленная взаимозависимостью?

----------


## Нико

> Под Scholars of Old подразумеваются ньингмапинцы, а не вайбхашики.


Ну тогда тут нужно всю книгу читать. Зачем он уподобляет их шравакам и пратьекабуддам?

----------


## Аурум

> Ну тогда тут нужно всю книгу читать. Зачем он уподобляет их шравакам и пратьекабуддам?


В начале главы:



> This topic begins with a refutation of the "Scholars of Old," which include some  Nyingma scholars.  These scholars taught many years before  Mipham  Rinpoche. These scholars assert that the shravaka and pratyekabuddha practitioners-two paths within the Hinayana school-realize the selflessness of the individual.  In other words, they realize that the sdfis nonexistent. They have no realization whatsoever of the. selflessness of outer phenomena, however.

----------


## Нико

> В начале главы:


Глуповаты, однако, в этом случае некоторые нингмапинцы были))).

----------


## Аурум

> Глуповаты, однако, в этом случае некоторые нингмапинцы были))).


Похоже, это вы не поняли кое-что. Мипам никак не уподобляет ньингмапинцев шравакам и пратьекабуддам.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.03.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Меня интересует не перевод абзацев, я вполне понял смысл. Меня интересует русский удобочитаемый вариант перевода термина.


В русском "обусловленно приписанная" выглядит довольно неестественно.
Если не подразумевать, что есть нечто необусловленное, то можно использовать просто фразу "приписанная пустота". Вполне соответствует смыслу, что непосредственно она не воспринимается, но умом подразумевается, что вещи именно таковы.
Если же к слову "приписанная" есть неприязнь, то можно заменить на что-то вроде "подразумеваемая пустота внешних явлений".

----------

Аурум (14.03.2014), Нико (14.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> На этих строках я бы не стал концентрировать внимание, достаточно знать что разные подшколы спорят и видят разные пути к реализации и что данный термин может немного менять свое значение. В остальном перевод правильный.
> 
> =)


Поддерживаю. Перевод цитаты Мипама Ринпоче у Нико правильный. Суть как я понял в том, что постигая напрямую пустоту "я" или личности, шраваки и пратьекабудды якобы делают умственное заключение и о пустоте явлений, но оно представляет собой концептуальное знание, а не прямое постижение отсутствия самости явлений. Поэтому перевод "зависимо обозначенная пустота" (внешних явлений) будет более понятным в данном случае.

Но что касается самой темой, затронутой Мипамом Ринпоче, то с ним например не согласен Чже Цонкапа, который в Нагриме говорит обратное, что шраваки и пратьекабудды также постигают пустоту явлений.





> Саутрантики, кашмирские вайбхашики, читтаматрины и некоторые мадхъямики [ошибочно]указывают, что [шраваки и пратьекабудды] постигают не то, что личность подобна иллюзии, при том, что ее самобытие, определяемое ее собственной характеристикой, отсутствует изначально, а отсутствие у индивида субстанционального "я" (атмана), – воображаемого иноверцами. Такое постижение [они] считают постижением отсутствия индивидуальной самости.
>  По мнению же славного Чандракирти, в таком случае [шраваки и пратьекабудды] нисколько не избавились бы от цепляния за истинное (абсолютное) [существование] личности, поэтому [постижение отсутствия атмана] не является постижением отсутствия индивидуальной самости. Ведь пока цепляются за истинное [существование] личности, не избавляются и от цепляния за ее самость. И как постижение отсутствия самобытия совокупностей и прочего должно считаться постижением отсутствия самости явлений, так и постижение отсутствия самобытия личности необходимо считать постижением отсутствия индивидуальной самости. 
> Пока цепляются за истинное [существование] совокупностей, происходит и цепляние за истинность личности. А пока оно имеет место, избавиться от всех омрачений невозможно. Значит, пришлось бы считать, что шраваки и пратьекабудды никакими усилиями не освобождаются от сансары. Но это неправильно. Так размышляя, [Чандракирти] сказал во "Вхождении [в срединность]":
> 
> "По вашему, йогин, узрев отсутствие самости,
> не постигает реальности формы и прочих [явлений].
> Но тогда у него возникали бы страстная привязанность и прочие [омрачения]
> вследствие вовлеченного восприятия форм, ибо он [якобы] не постиг их сущности."

----------


## Аурум

> В русском "обусловленно приписанная" выглядит довольно неестественно.
> Если не подразумевать, что есть нечто необусловленное, то можно использовать просто фразу "приписанная пустота". Вполне соответствует смыслу, что непосредственно она не воспринимается, но умом подразумевается, что вещи именно таковы.
> Если же к слову "приписанная" есть неприязнь, то можно заменить на что-то вроде "подразумеваемая пустота внешних явлений".


Так и я о том же. Получаются очень неестественные конструкции.  :Smilie:  Кстати, мне один переводчик сказал, что даже английский вариант термина звучит очень коряво.

----------


## Аурум

Народ, не надо спорить о выражении и о смысле, пожалуйста!
 В той главе Мипам спорит с ньингмапинскими учёными. И совершенно не важно, что Цонкапа имел другую точку зрения.
Мипам в книге спорит последовательно со школами Ньингма и Сарма.

----------


## Нико

> Народ, не надо спорить о выражении и о смысле, пожалуйста!
>  В той главе Мипам спорит с ньингмапинскими учёными. И совершенно не важно, что Цонкапа имел другую точку зрения.
> Мипам в книге спорит последовательно со школами Ньингма и Сарма.


Так ты сам "выражение" просил на "удобоваримом русском". Нет?

----------


## Аурум

> Так ты сам "выражение" просил на "удобоваримом русском". Нет?


Так кое-кто начал писать, что Цонкапа не согласен с мнением Мипама. Это не по теме совсем, тут не обсуждается чье мнение правильнее.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Зачем он уподобляет их шравакам и пратьекабуддам?


Там речь не про уподобление.) А о том, что утверждение представителей старой школы (ньингмапинцов) в отношении реализации шравак и пратьекабудд противоречит логиге и текстам.

----------

Аурум (14.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так кое-кто начал писать, что не согласен с мнением Мипама. Это не по теме совсем, тут не обсуждается чье мнение правильнее.


Даже я мнение Мипама до конца не поняла тут. Он сравнивает некоторых нингмапинцев с вайбхашиками, или что-то иное? Дело в том, что в нингма просто нельзя не признавать пустоту феноменов. Но это зачастую делается не так, как в той же прасангике.

----------


## Аурум

> Даже я мнение Мипама до конца не поняла тут. Он сравнивает некоторых нингмапинцев с вайбхашиками, или что-то иное? Дело в том, что в нингма просто нельзя не признавать пустоту феноменов. Но это зачастую делается не так, как в той же прасангике.


 :Facepalm: 

Я же приводил начало той главы уже:



> This topic begins with a refutation of the "Scholars of Old," which include some Nyingma scholars. These scholars taught many years before Mipham Rinpoche. These scholars assert that the shravaka and pratyekabuddha practitioners-two paths within the Hinayana school-realize the selflessness of the individual. In other words, they realize that the sdfis nonexistent. They have no realization whatsoever of the. selflessness of outer phenomena, however.

----------


## Greedy

> Но что касается самой темой, затронутой Мипамом Ринпоче, то с ним например не согласен Чже Цонкапа, который в Нагриме говорит обратное, что шраваки и пратьекабудды также постигают пустоту явлений.


Особенно учитывая, что последний, вообще, ничего о первом слыхать не слыхивал.

Разбор же слов Чандракирти в данном переводе, вообще, кошмарный. Из него следует, что несуществование самости телеги постигается только через несуществование самости частей этой телеги, из которых телега собрана. Хотя все тексты говорят, что несуществование самости телеги постигается через признание телеги как особого собрания её частей. И лишь следующим этапом устраняется представлением о частях телеги через понимание, что с несуществованием истинной телеги не может быть речи о частях этой истинной телеги.

Вот такой разбор Чандракирти соответствует даже тому, что встречается у Цонкапы в других трудах. Соответственно, что-то не то с переводом Нагрима, либо опять цитаты (вопросы, ответы, опровержения) в данном переводе разобраны неправильно.

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

*Greedy*, *Сергей Ч*, товарищи, здесь же лингвистический подраздел.

----------


## Greedy

> Так и я о том же. Получаются очень неестественные конструкции.  Кстати, мне один переводчик сказал, что даже английский вариант термина звучит очень коряво.


Остановитесь на "подразумеваемая пустота".
Шраваки и пратьекабудды непосредственно осознают пустоту самости, но не постигают пустоту внешних явлений. Они только подразумевают, что внешние явления также являются пустыми, основываясь на своём постижении пустоты самости. Это и называется "подразумеваемая пустота внешних явлений".

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014), Нико (14.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Как насчет "пустота, вменённая (взаимо)зависимости"?

P.S.
Чувствую, придётся корявым переводом обойтись!

----------


## Greedy

> Как насчет "пустота, вменённая (взаимо)зависимости"?


Откуда Вы берёте "(взаимо)зависимость"? И каким образом Вы это понимаете?

Dependently - это наречие (зависимо, в зависимости) и ни о какой (взаимо)зависимости (пратитьясамутпада) тут речи не идёт.
Даже в расшифровке оно разбирается соответствующим образом - in dependence on.

Речь идёт о "приписанной [умом] пустоте". Но приписанной умом на основании (in dependence on, dependently) постижения пустоты самости.

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014), Сергей Ч (14.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разбор же слов Чандракирти в данном переводе, вообще, кошмарный. Из него следует, что несуществование самости телеги постигается только через несуществование самости частей этой телеги, из которых телега собрана. Хотя все тексты говорят, что несуществование самости телеги постигается через признание телеги как особого собрания её частей. И лишь следующим этапом устраняется представлением о частях телеги через понимание, что с несуществованием истинной телеги не может быть речи о частях этой истинной телеги.


Вы видимо не поняли о чём там идет речь, или невнимательно прочитали цитату.

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Откуда Вы берёте "(взаимо)зависимость"? И каким образом Вы это понимаете?
> 
> Dependently - это наречие (зависимо, в зависимости) и ни о какой (взаимо)зависимости (пратитьясамутпада) тут речи не идёт.
> Даже в расшифровке оно разбирается соответствующим образом - in dependence on.
> 
> Речь идёт о "приписанной [умом] пустоте". Но приписанной умом на основании (in dependence on, dependently) постижения пустоты самости.


Спасибо за поправку, "взаимо-" написал ошибочно, по инерции.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Если следовать контексту всей цитаты, то на мой взгляд более-менее понятным (хотя и не совсем точным) переводом _"Dependently imputed emptiness (of outer phenomena)"_ будет _"зависимо понятая пустота (внешних явлений)"_.  
Зависимо от чего возникает это понимание или приписывание пустоты внешним явлениям?  Там говорится - "от их (шраваков и пратьекабудд) собственной реализации пустоты "личности", а не как прямая реализация" [пустоты внешних явлений].

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

В общем, какая-то условная пустота получается.

----------


## Greedy

> В общем, какая-то условная пустота получается.


Ну да. Концептуальная пустота. Была бы не концептуальная, были бы они реализованными в колеснице махаяны, а не хинаяны.

Другое дело, что тут видимо есть заморочка в том, что должно быть понимание, основанное именно на постижении отсутствия самости. Для этого, видимо, "dependenly" и было добавлено, и получилась корявая фраза даже на английском.

----------

Аурум (15.03.2014), Нико (14.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Спасибо всем!

----------

